# Dictionary



## saichi

woulb somebody please give me a website that has a Tagalog-Tagalog Dictionary?I really need it.,.thanks...


----------



## Qcumber

I have never heard of a Tagalog-Tagalog dictionary on line. All Tagalog dictionaries on-line are bilingual as they are made by Westerners.


----------



## Cracker Jack

saichi, I would recommend the website Komisyon sa Wikang Filipino:
http://wika.pbwiki.com.  This body has replaced the former Surian ng Wikang Pambansa.  The address is below:


1610 J.P. Laurel St., San Miguel, Manila.
May telepono blg. 736-2525, 736-3832, 736-3834, 736-2521, 736-3835(fax).
budz108@gmail.com


----------



## Qcumber

Interesting, but does it have a dictionary? Apparently not.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> Interesting, but does it have a dictionary? Apparently not.


 
Sad to say Q there is none online.  However, in RP, there are some at local bookstores.  But hey saichi, if you are Tagalog, what do you need that for? Unless of course you are majoring in Filipino literature, the dictionary would be an invaluable aid.


----------



## Qcumber

Saichi, there is such a thing as a printed Filipino-Filipino dictionary.
The official one:

ALMARIO, Virgilio S., ed.
UP Diksiyonaryong Filipino
Sentro ng Wikang Filipino, UP Diliman
2001
Pasig City: Anvil

ISBN : 
971-8781-98-6 (pbk)
971-8781-99-4 (pbd)

For Tagalog-Tagalog proper (not Filipino despite its title), I'd recommend this one:

Diksyunaryo ng Wikang Filipino
Linangan ng mga Wika sa Pilipinas
University of Life Complex, Meralco Ave.
Pasig, Metro-Manila
Mandaluyong, Metro-Manila: Cacho Hermanos
1989
ISBN 971-08-4392-3

Hope this helps.


----------

